
Learn how to install the latest versions of PHP and Apache from source - ivopetkov
https://ivopetkov.com/b/install-php-and-apache-from-source/
======
butz
And how to keep this installation updated and secure?

~~~
ivopetkov
Updates will be manual as the installation itself.

